# Does lyft reply to emails?



## Marcuber (Oct 23, 2014)

If yes, what's the right email to contact them as a partner?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

You can try [email protected] (that's where all of my support responses have come from), but you'll probably have better luck just going through the website support feature. Keep in mind it typically takes 2-4 days to get any response.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I had to email lyft a couple times. Never received a reply.


----------



## st3rling (Jul 27, 2015)

Post your questions on their facebook page - I got answers by doing that within a few hours.


----------



## Marcuber (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

4+ days and still waiting for a response. They are slow


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Super slow. usually takes days when it comes to $$$$ issues. I seem to get quick responses with simple questions. Really annoying.


----------



## Rivmage (Oct 15, 2015)

I must be lucky, I used the website support and had a reply within a couple of hours.

Scott


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

I've been waiting on my background check for over three weeks now. Do they cross reference the person with Scotland Yard an INTERPOL? I've emailed through the site twice and have not received a reply back. Kin of frustrating because I've kind of had my fill of Uber. I'd find other work but only rideshare fits my crazy f/t job schedule.


----------



## jcms523 (Oct 15, 2015)

I've found different people get responses faster than others. I think if you hit a specific amount of rides per month, they will make sure to respond to your emails faster. That's all based on their Silver, Gold, and Platinum drivers program though.


----------



## MrPix (Oct 4, 2015)

The hard thing about this is I have sent two emails, both for airport runs. One the customer was massively overcharged due to poor data reception, the other a customer was massively undercharged (as in, $5 for a toll road 30 mile drive). There should be a fast track support route for billing/pricing issues that affect customers. If Lyft gets a reputation for poor support over billing queries, it will hurt them later.


----------

